# What wood to go with copper plating?



## ossaguy (Feb 25, 2011)

I wanted to try something different,and bought a cigar kit with copper plating since I have never made one.

   I wanted to ask if there are any set rules on what wood that goes well with copper plating? 

 Thanks for any thoughts!

  Steve


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 25, 2011)

Amboynia, Afzalia, Mahogany, Cherry, maybe even rosewood... anything that picks up on the copper tone


----------



## David Keller (Feb 25, 2011)

Copper has been a tough match for me, but I think walnut looks good with copper at times.


----------



## Jim Haslett (Feb 26, 2011)

I made a pen with copper hardware using cocobolo. I really like how they looked together.


----------



## arioux (Feb 26, 2011)

Bubinga


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the wood suggestions,guys. I have some Walnut,Cherry and 1 blank of Cocobolo that can try,and several extra tubes.

    This may be something for another thread,but is there a way to "Test the waters" with the dreaded Cocobolo? I have heard/read how a lot of folk's bodies react badly to that wood,and I have a cigar barrel ready to turn,but am a bit psyched out!

      One of my customers at work came in,with all these red blisters on his arms,and he said it was from turning a candlestick from Cocobolo,It lasted 3 weeks,and it wasn't gone yet when I saw him.Yikes!

      Should I wear rubber gloves and long sleeves? I've read where that's not the safest thing to turn with,but I can't get hurt.The woodgrain looks great on this piece,I'd sure like to try it.

      My father in-law isn't affected by it at all,but then he doesn't hardly wear any respirator as he isn't as dust-sensitive as me.Is the dust from Cocobolo more hazardous too?


Thanks again,
        Steve


----------



## DrBills (Feb 26, 2011)

Lignum vitae or other green materials?

Bill


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 26, 2011)

desert ironwood


----------



## jusjoe (Feb 26, 2011)

Lignum Vitae or ipe, The first pen I ever made was LV and it looked great.


----------



## robutacion (Feb 26, 2011)

ossaguy said:


> Thanks for the wood suggestions,guys. I have some Walnut,Cherry and 1 blank of Cocobolo that can try,and several extra tubes.
> 
> This may be something for another thread,but is there a way to "Test the waters" with the dreaded Cocobolo? I have heard/read how a lot of folk's bodies react badly to that wood,and I* have a cigar barrel ready to turn,but am a bit psyched out!*
> 
> ...



Steve,

Don't be, you have nothing to indicate you will have problems with it.  Using a simple dust musk to prevent the bulk of the dust to get into your nose, will give you enough opportunities to see how your react to it.  If the wood will affect you, as it does with lots of other people, you will soon find out, with watery eyes, coughing, itching, etc.

If this happen, stop what you are doing, get in the shower, put the working clothes in the washing machine and stay away from the lathe area for the rest of the day, at least.  

After the dust has settle, get yourself a disposal overalls, goggles, latex gloves and a better musk and get rid off that wood.  Pick up all the dust with a vacuum cleaner and after finish, put the filter bag in a plastic bag without holes and take it out to the rubbish bin.

The next step is, never touch that stuff again...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Mazzywv (Feb 26, 2011)

Copper finish either satin or polished, to me, looks great with just about anything but the darker woods really provide the contrast to make the pen "pop".


----------

